# Post-op Problems



## ohinslh (May 28, 2008)

I have a doctor that dictated in his notes that the patient wasn't to return for two weeks to have stitches removed. The global was ten days on the surgery. The patient was told that the post-op visit would be no charge and now, the doctor is insisting on charging. What is right here?


----------



## mjewett (May 30, 2008)

Removing stitches is included in the post op care. Technically it was outside of the global period, but I would still consider removing the stitches as post op care.

Melissa Jewett, CPC


----------



## Treetoad (May 30, 2008)

I would have to agree with Melissa.  Even though the suture removal was outside the global period, the patient was told that the post op care would be no charge.  Besides, how much work is involve with suture removal anyway.  I would also consider it a patient satisfaction factor.  It's not their fault the appointment was scheduled outside of the global period.


----------



## heatherwinters (May 30, 2008)

*Suture Removal*

Medical Economics has a great article dealing with this

http://medicaleconomics.modernmedic...ng-Cues/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/397635


----------



## cmartin (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm with the others - removing sutures is standard postop care, whether w/in the global or no.  And it would look VERY bad to the patient if the doc tells them to come back for suture removal after the global expires & then charges them for it.
C.Martin, CPC-GENSG


----------

